# Google- All you need to know about Vitiligo - Times of India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*All you need to know about Vitiligo**Times of India**...* peptic ulcers, migraines, menstrual disorders, *irritable bowel syndrome*, etc. And studies have suggested that stress can trigger vitiligo in those susceptible to it *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

